
Just How Correlated Are Silicon Valley Housing Prices and Venture Activity? - nickfrost
https://mattermark.com/vc-activity-just-might-predict-silicon-valley-housing-prices/
======
11thEarlOfMar
VC activity and housing prices are certainly correlated. I'd guess there are
several additional correlated metrics we can talk about: Traffic, employment
rates, salaries, etc.

What the world wants to know is the _causal_ relationships among them. If
cause can be well understood, the experiment can be repeated successfully
elsewhere.

